# INKEDCITY.COM



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

For all your screenprinting needs, we have some package deals for Car Clubs, promoters / event organizers. If you have a business / clothing line and need wholesale pricing let me know and we can set something up. 












Here is just some of the work we have done...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

our club is based out of the midwest..this is our man we use for shirts. He the best in the business. Thanks for all the work bro..pm sent


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Inkedcity are great people to work with! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

been doing our shirts for a few years now


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

For all your screenprinting needs, we will have some package deals for Car Clubs, promoters / event organizers. If you have a business / clothing line and need wholesale pricing let me know and we can set something up. 










When you check out our website, you will see some package deals (we will be adding more in the coming days) the prices you see are for the general public. for LAYITLOW members I will give you an additional discount code you can use at time of check out. 
To get your discount code just PM me so I can verify that you are a member here. 










Here is just some of the work we have done...
























































































































































































































orale don Chuy we got your back!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*INKEDCITY.COM IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!*_

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone... :thumbsup: 

Here is some more of our work...


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

When I get everythang together Ill hit u up on this years order on gear and stickers :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Jan 10 2011, 04:26 PM~19558822
> *When I get everythang together Ill hit u up on this years order on gear and stickers :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Sounds good bro :thumbsup: 

I'm working on my site to make it easier to order, But you know you can always call me direct. 

Thanks


----------



## VA CHEVY (Jan 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jan 10 2011, 04:31 PM~19558876
> *Sounds good bro  :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm working on my site to make it easier to order, But you know you can always call me direct.
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VA CHEVY+Jan 10 2011, 06:54 PM~19560504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda Jose... check it out bro we also do stencils, I did not paint these, Just made the vinyl stencils


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Some work we have done using waterbase inks, foils, discharge bases / pigments and some hybrid inks. 

We also offer color matching and bigger than normal prints :biggrin: another thing we can do is when you order t-shirts from small through 6X or bigger... we can print the bigger sized shirts with a bigger print so you don't look funny wearing a shirt with a small 12" wide print on a 4X shirt. This will cost a few extra bucks but well worth it.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

If you guys have an anniversary coming up for your Car Clubs or just looking for a Custom Screenprinted shirt give me a call.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

GOOD MORNING INKEDCITY.COM :biggrin: 

My SERVIN'EM apron made by Inkedcity :biggrin: 


















Interstate 64 stickers :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

More to come :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin: 





































_*rental car tagged :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin: 










great work inkedcity.com!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

The ladies love Inkedcity.com


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Even the kids :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

SERVIN'EM SQUAD CAR :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD INKEDCITY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK IM GONNA HIT U UP SOON


T
T
T


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez_@Jan 11 2011, 12:18 PM~19565702
> *LOOKIN GOOD INKEDCITY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK IM GONNA HIT U UP SOON
> T
> T
> ...


CRIPN8EZ  

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

STREET DREAMZ 10 YEAR ANNIVERSARY SHIRTS :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 11 2011, 01:20 PM~19565709
> *CRIPN8EZ
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  HELLO SIS HEY U GET SNOWED N OUT THERE? WE DID


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

HOW WE ROLL  





































Random dude I met on the road pic


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

SERVIN'EM WHILE WE'RE SERVIN'EM :biggrin: 

TAGGED THE GRILL---> STICKER HELD UP!!!!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin: 

RYAN WITH STREET DREAMZ MONTE..


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

FUTURE MAKUA RIDER :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

STICK TAGGIN :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Patti Dukez, *cripn8ez*


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Winter taggin :biggrin: 








my hand was shaking..lol


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

lol :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

I know I have posted a lot of picks but that's how much we believe in Inkedcity.com..they are good people that do outstanding work :biggrin:


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 11 2011, 01:28 PM~19565777
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Patti Dukez, cripn8ez
> 
> ...



HAHA HEY THATS A GOOD LOOKIN ITALIAN GUY RT THERE  AND A REAL DUDE TO SAY ALSO


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jan 11 2011, 01:32 PM~19565810
> *I know I have posted a lot of picks but that's how much we believe in Inkedcity.com..they are good people that do outstanding work :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jan 10 2011, 02:00 PM~19557034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the best :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Jan 11 2011, 09:32 AM~19565810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Shaggy...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

good to see u on top!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*GOOD MORNING INKEDCITY.COM :biggrin: *_


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

*JESSE FROM INKEDCITY GOT US LOOKING RIGHT!! THANKS FOR EVERYTHING FROM ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES !!!*


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Jan 15 2011, 03:11 PM~19605679
> *JESSE FROM INKEDCITY GOT US LOOKING RIGHT!! THANKS FOR EVERYTHING FROM ILLUSTRIOUS CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES !!!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTMFT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

siempre estas on top lol :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*INKEDCITY.COM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


Good Morning :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

BEST IN THE BUSINESS= INKECITY.COM :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin: 




























the patti wagon  :biggrin:


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

AWESOME WORK WITH GREAT QUALITY, THEY DID SHIRTS FOR ME A WHILE AGO AND STIL LOOK NEW!! CANT WAIT TO PUT MY NEXT ORDER IN!!!


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone... :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

I have some shirts for sale on my site... $12.00 plus $5.00 USPS priority mail shipping with tracking info.

Shirts are the same price from Adult large all the way up to 6X :biggrin: 










Orders will take 2-3 days to process after PayPal payment has been received. 

Thanks


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up Jesse!!! I want to get some shirts printed for my car club Low For Show.. Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Jan 22 2011, 07:14 PM~19670060
> *What's up Jesse!!! I want to get some shirts printed for my car club Low For Show.. Thanks bro  :biggrin:
> *


Sure thing bro... I have a couple jobs going this week, but we can get started on it.

Thanks


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin: GOOD MORNING FROM SERVIN'EM :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

*A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO INKEDCITY.COM FOR ALWAYS HAVING OUR BACK SERVIN'EM AND INKEDCITY WILL BE TTT IN 2011!!!!!! 

It's a good morning fo-sho :biggrin: 






:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :nicoderm:*


----------



## LIKE A PIMP (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*INKEDCITY.COM

SETTING THE BAR IN SERVICE, QUALITY, AND DESIGN :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*GOOD MORNING INKEDCITY.COM!!!!! 

HAPPY FRIDAY :biggrin: *_


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Have ordered fro Inked City before and the quality was top notch.  

Will be ordering again soon.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIKE A PIMP+Jan 26 2011, 07:19 PM~19707515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Lowrico how you been bro... Yeah man let me know when you are ready.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Feb 18 2011, 07:04 PM~19903974
> *Hey Lowrico how you been bro... Yeah man let me know when you are ready.
> *


will be gettin in touch soon, getting a design developed right now. 

We'll be needing the regular club shirts as usual a couple banners and also some special edition shirts. :biggrin: 

You do full graphic tees too right?


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Feb 18 2011, 04:06 PM~19903993
> *will be gettin in touch soon, getting a design developed right now.
> 
> We'll be needing the regular club shirts as usual a couple banners and also some special edition shirts. :biggrin:
> ...



You mean like an all over print ??? Yeah we can pretty much print the whole shirt and also more than one color printing as well.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Feb 18 2011, 04:04 PM~19903974
> *Thanks for checking us out...
> Thanks Patti
> Hey bro como estas, see you guys soon...
> ...


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Feb 18 2011, 07:09 PM~19904017
> *You mean like an all over print ??? Yeah we can pretty much print the whole shirt and also more than one color printing as well.
> *


No like full graphic?
Picture quality. some thing similar to this detail.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

*Inkedcity.com!!!!*










:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrico+Feb 20 2011, 09:39 PM~19920551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool.... :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Feb 21 2011, 07:34 PM~19925938
> *PM sent bro...
> *


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!! Whats up loko :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Feb 22 2011, 07:39 AM~19931662
> *TTT!!!! Whats up loko :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Shaggy ...


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Remember to send me a PM to get your discount code, The prices on my website are for the general public. For layitlow members the prices are lower... :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> For all your screenprinting needs, we have some package deals for Car Clubs, promoters / event organizers. If you have a business / clothing line and need wholesale pricing let me know and we can set something up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*INKEDCITY IS THE BEST OF THE BEST OF THE BEST OF THE BEST.*_

Damn, you can't get any greater than that...lol. 

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Feb 27 2011, 06:40 AM~19971226
> *INKEDCITY IS THE BEST OF THE BEST OF THE BEST OF THE BEST.
> 
> Damn, you can't get any greater than that...lol.
> ...


Well I don't know about the best of the best of the best of the best... But hey I will settle for just one of the best :biggrin: 

Thanks Patti


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Pm sent Bro


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Gracias for the tees for my boy :biggrin: badass


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built+Feb 28 2011, 06:41 AM~19978855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's it going Bro...


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

We are going to be working on our website over the next couple days to be able to serve everyone better. The new website will have a more personalized checkout so if you click on our link and it does not work or it directs you one of our other sites It's just us doing some remodeling ... :biggrin: 

Thanks to all that have placed orders in the past. And looking forward to working with new customers.


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

WE SUPPORT INKEDCITY.COM :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*GOOD MORNING INKEDCITY.COM :biggrin: *_


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jan 11 2011, 04:03 AM~19563756
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH FOR SOME SHIRTS LIKE THIS BUT WITH THE CADDY LOGO INSTEAD OF THE "S" THANKS


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 3 2011, 08:29 AM~20247287
> *HOW MUCH FOR SOME SHIRTS LIKE THIS BUT WITH THE CADDY LOGO INSTEAD OF THE "S" THANKS
> *


I want some to jesse :biggrin: how much :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 5 2011, 05:07 PM~20266042
> *I want some to jesse  :biggrin: how much :biggrin:
> *




hey hey hey....






















































ok you can we lac family :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo whats up mr Ed ok i want them with my logo jesse the cady mr shaggy one :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Apr 6 2011, 09:28 AM~20272194
> *Koo whats up mr Ed ok i want them with my logo jesse the cady mr shaggy one :biggrin:
> *



yeah i likes those........


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady+Apr 5 2011, 01:07 PM~20266042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this one right ???


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez+Mar 10 2011, 03:51 AM~20057268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How you guys doing bro, hope to see you up north soon...


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Si señor :biggrin:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

*sup jesse hope all is well keep in touch brother


just notice posted off of my little brother's name this is Jorge lol *


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*INKEDCITY.COM :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: *_


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*NEW VIDEO WITH STREET DREAMZ :biggrin: 






GOOD MORNING INKEDCITY.COM :biggrin:*_


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

GOOD MORNING JESSE AND FAMILY WE RECEIVED THE SHIPPING NUMBERS...THANK YOU SO MUCH...YOU ALWAYS COME THRU AND WITH EXCELLENT PRODUCT AND SERVICE...

GREAT PEOPLE, EXCELLENT SERVICE, GREAT WORK!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

THANK YOU INKEDCITY FOR KEEPING US LOOKING SO GOOD OUT HERE ON THE EAST COAST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. SIXTY (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave::biggrin:


----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)

TTT for the homie


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

wassup jesse......imma be touching bases with you brah for some shirts. much love :420: RASTA


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Patti Dukez said:


> _*INKEDCITY.COM :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: *_





Patti Dukez said:


> THANK YOU INKEDCITY FOR KEEPING US LOOKING SO GOOD OUT HERE ON THE EAST COAST :biggrin:





MR. SIXTY said:


>





Blue94cady said:


>





DUVAL said:


>





925rider said:


>





Patti Dukez said:


> :wave::wave::wave::biggrin:





IMPwiTaLIMP62 said:


> TTT for the homie





cool runnings said:


> wassup jesse......imma be touching bases with you brah for some shirts. much love :420: RASTA


Thanks to all ...


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Our website will be up soon, and it will include some really good package deals on screenprinted t-shirts. All our AAA / alstyle apparel brand t-shirts will cost the same from an adult small up to a 6X in any color.


----------



## sexydeidrenehring11 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I'm new to This forum
it is great to join this Forum, hope i'm welcome in


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

BUMPCITY FOR INKEDCITY:h5::h5::h5::h5::h5:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

What up jesse How you been bro hopefully everything is good with you and your family I was browsing through your page looks good in here keep up the good work ill be checking out your hole page as my blacberry speeds up. By the way I wana thank you again for that call I got from you the day after our traggic accident on memoroial day weekend. I wana show your people in here about how good hearted you are we live in this sport of low riding and its hard when you loose a love one in the sport but again when something bad like this happens we gota get back on our feet n keep going. My boy much love n hopefully we meet in person one day


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:h5::h5::h5:





 
Good Morning


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*jesse....i've been trying to get a hold of you brah, i need to order some shirts. hit me up bro - RASTA*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

BUMP FOR INKEDCITY.COM


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hey bro it was good meeting you in woodland bro


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> hey bro it was good meeting you in woodland bro


Same here bro, take care...


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

Patti Dukez said:


> THANK YOU INKEDCITY FOR KEEPING US LOOKING SO GOOD OUT HERE ON THE EAST COAST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


NICE SEEING YOU IN LAS VEGAS! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

R00STER said:


> NICE SEEING YOU IN LAS VEGAS! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...


Same here bro, it was only a few minutes but hopefully we can all get together again soon.


----------



## Chubaka (May 9, 2008)

Sent you a pm bout getting some shirts and stickers made.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up señor whats new


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Chubaka said:


> Sent you a pm bout getting some shirts and stickers made.


Yeah bro, We are in the same town, Give me a call. I responded with a PM as well a while back.



DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up Big AL ...



Blue94cady said:


> Whats up señor whats new


Que onda Shaggy... I still cant believe that big body was doing 80 MPH on the freeway !!! shit it was smooth as hell too !!! Next year woodland again. It was a good relaxing weekend.


----------



## Chubaka (May 9, 2008)

INKEDCITY said:


> Yeah bro, We are in the same town, Give me a call. I responded with a PM as well a while back.


 I will be hitting you up. I never got your message tho.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Inked City is the Best


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> Inked City is the Best


Thanks...


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

*Merry X-Mas*

We want to wish everyone a Merry X-Mas and a Happy New Year...


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

INKEDCITY said:


> We want to wish everyone a Merry X-Mas and a Happy New Year...


Thanks


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes inkcity is the best he is good hes is doing some special shirts for me


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

To a great New Year Inkedcity.com!!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up señor whats new


:thumbsup:nice


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

R00STER said:


> NICE SEEING YOU IN LAS VEGAS! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK...


appreciate it Rooster!! Checked your pics they were awesome


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Patti Dukez said:


> :thumbsup:nice


thanks patti


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

*BUMPCITY FOR INKEDCITY.COM THE VERY BEST COAST TO COAST!!!*


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

funny123 said:


> *Hello,*
> *Salutation to this one of the forum site.*
> *Myself Jyaky Petter from the nation of India*
> *at this point we are going away to thrash out in the automobile discussion*
> ...


wtf :roflmao:


----------



## ErnDawg (Jun 26, 2012)

i am a spammer thats why they banned me


----------



## mexicantravisbarker (Jul 13, 2012)

thats dope dude i play drums and i wana get my set "inked up" too i love lowriders too ive been trying to get on this site pero my fone company didnt let me so i had to unlock it at unlockatt dot com and change it to a different carrier so now i can get on this site and check it out u wer the first i chose


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## lokoenelkoko (Sep 11, 2012)

badass!


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

For your next plaque order give us a call
n ask for
Roy 928.750.2325

http://


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

...


----------



## MadeNCali (Mar 28, 2015)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


> For your next plaque order give us a call
> n ask for
> Roy 928.750.2325
> 
> http://



I see Latin rollers finally got a plaque, no more stickers I suppose.


----------

